# Working out is horrible



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Oh man. I hadn't exercised properly in a year and a half, so I started again three weeks ago, inspired by this idea of turning my life around somehow, but I'm freaking dying. I can see and feel a difference in my body and stamina but every time I'm done I feel like some combination of having ran a marathon while being drunk on a boat that's rocking. At least it's not quite as bad as in the beginning, when I thought I was going to throw up constantly. I've just completed my 15th workout now though, so I'm hoping I can stick with it. I'm even doing the before and after torso-in-the-mirror pic. Is that vain? lol.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Chicane are you running or walking on a treadmill by any chance?


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Not yet, but I probably should to build up stamina and such. Sudden, explosive workout routines on an untrained heart are likely not too safe.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

You need to build it up gradually....Its not good to dive in head first...Your body wont react very well...And in turn your mind wont either...Easy does it initially...

Rome wasnt built in a day....Cos if it was it would have fallen down...And the Coliseum is still standing today!


----------



## reactor (Nov 10, 2016)

eddy1886 said:


> You need to build it up gradually....Its not good to dive in head first...Your body wont react very well...And in turn your mind wont either...Easy does it initially...
> 
> Rome wasnt built in a day....Cos if it was it would have fallen down...And the Coliseum is still standing today!


i was just in rome!


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Lifting improves my DP and has had a positive impact on my life generally.


----------



## semicharmedlife (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm in sort of a similar boat as the OP. I don't think it has anything to do with my DP though.. I think I'm just so out of shape from neglecting exercise for all this time when I used to exercise everyday.

Tennis used to be one of my favorite sports, but unfortunately for some reason when I'm deep in a tennis match DP has to come and ruin it. Idk why or how, but tennis is a trigger for my DP. Another thing this wonderful disorder has to ruin.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

semicharmedlife said:


> I'm in sort of a similar boat as the OP. I don't think it has anything to do with my DP though.. I think I'm just so out of shape from neglecting exercise for all this time when I used to exercise everyday.
> 
> Tennis used to be one of my favorite sports, but unfortunately for some reason when I'm deep in a tennis match DP has to come and ruin it. Idk why or how, but tennis is a trigger for my DP. Another thing this wonderful disorder has to ruin.


It did exactly the same for my soccer playing days...Right in the middle of games...

Wreaked havoc with my concentration right in the middle of games I was really enjoying...


----------



## semicharmedlife (Nov 6, 2014)

So sorry to hear that man. I've read that exercise helps other people with their DP, but I guess we get the opposite.... This disorder is so annoying.


----------

